# Pond submerged plant



## Aram (Mar 24, 2018)

Found this in a pond. Its currently in a 1 gal till I figure out what it is and make sure there aren't any snails and treat it to disinfect it. Help is greatly appreciated.

- there is also pothos roots at the top, sorry.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Welcome to APC! I don't recognize that plant, but there are several people here who will.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Where did you find it?


----------



## Kozlany (Feb 28, 2018)

One of the Oenanthes? Some are native, some aren't. Some are edible, some can kill you.

I'm always suspicious of pond finds in the early spring because of the higher water table. 

I did immediately think water celery but I have no idea what it would look like submerged.


----------



## Aram (Mar 24, 2018)

I found it in a pond, although there were more growing slightly out of the water. This is in the utah.


----------

